# Green Bay Chokers



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

....................must be a sad day in Cheeseville.......I was actually cheering for the Pukers because I can not stand Pete Carroll, hard to believe they choked that game away...... :lol: ......


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well everyone will blame the onside kick. Which yes the guy should have caught it.

But the defense didn't do anything to stop Seattle. Also when the Pack intercepted that one pass with about 5 mins left in the game... why did the guy slide?? He could have gotten a few more yards. Also only kicking field goals always comes back to haunt a team.

One thing I didn't like and I know I will get flamed by the "packer fans".... but in the interview after the game. Rodgers stated the onside kick as the first mistake. As a team leader he should have said.... I needed to get first downs and I didn't. Don't single out the obvious. Right there he should be axed from the MVP....IMO.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I think one of the biggest blunders by the Pukers coaching staff was not being ready for that fake field goal, 3 points was not going to hurt Green Bay, but a TD would, why would you have your outside players charging the kicker, made no sense at all, if they would of stopped Seattle there, it's game over.......Green Bay GAVE this game to Seattle......and I'm no Puker fan, just dislike Carroll alot......thought sh(t like this only happened to the Vikes, but the Pukers proved me wrong..... :beer: .....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh I agree.

The Packers didn't play to win....they played not to lose.... which always bites you in the butt in the end. Like a 10 pt lead and playing the 'prevent' defense. It only prevents you from winning the game. HAHA. All true Viking fans know that one.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> Oh I agree.
> 
> The Packers didn't play to win....they played not to lose.... which always bites you in the butt in the end. Like a 10 pt lead and playing the 'prevent' defense. It only prevents you from winning the game. HAHA. All true Viking fans know that one.


No Doubt, when that game got over, I had flashbacks to the NFC Championship game against Atlanta, I was like, WTF just happened...haha, never get over that crap....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is one to think about....

A Packer QB who is now gimping around.... Is the writing on the wall and Rodgers is destined to end his career in MN.... Like Farve. LOL

I hope not.... Because that means Teddy takes a dive. But I would take Rodgers. He is a good player.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My wife and were in Hawaii on a tour bus at the top of Kilowai volcano watching it on the phone.Loved seeing the Pukers get beat. :rollin: :rollin:


----------

